# BOOTMGR is compressed



## bdfs05

there is already a post about this but it only had like 2 replies and i didnt get anything out of it

every time i turn on my computer is says "bootmgr is compressed. press ctrl-alt-del to restart"

so i press ctrl-alt-del to restarted and the same thing happens
i have no idea whats wrong

help?


----------



## PC eye

What operating system are you running? Vista? Mac? It sounds like the boot information needs repair.


----------



## lovely?

well it isnt a mac, they dont do ctrl-alt-del. so its safe to assume he is using windows, probably XP? because i remember XP's error messages actually said what was wrong, whenever my comp crashes it gives me a dumb-ed down error.


----------



## PC eye

For Windows VIsta sees a bootmanager while XP will likely see the missing ntldr message. The OP will have to list the OS run there.

The odd part of the post however is your post count is one so far while claiming to have another thread with two replies seen... where?


----------



## theitguy2

Insert Microsoft Windows Vista Installation Disc.
Press any key when it says "Press any key to boot from CD".

After that you should see "Windows is loading files..."
KEEP pressing F8/F9(can't rmb which, just press both alternately) while the progress bar loads..... Dun let go until you reach "Advanced boot information" where you should see Safe Mode, Safe Mode with Networking, Last Good known configuration etc...., just select Safe Mode with Networking(or Safe Mode/Safe Mode with Command Prompt) and press Enter. Wait for the files to load and there should be "Safe Mode" on 4 corners of your monitor.

Just be patient and wait. A windows would soon pop up and says "Install Windows". Don't worry, click next. Now at the bottom of this window, you should see "Repair Windows". Click on it, and there are several options available here. For this case, which is "Bootmgr is compressed.", CHOOSE THE LAST OPTION - "Start Command Prompt".

OK type these things (Only works if you have Firefox, can't think of anything else) below and follow closely:

When Command Prompt is started, type the command below first to ensure that C Drive or whichever drive which contains all your system files is selected:

LOOK FIRST!

X:\System> (The string on the left is what appears on command prompt, may differ on other computers.)

Now TYPE "C:" or "D:", depending on the hard disc volume you are using...

SO IT BECOMES:

X:\System>C:

PRESS ENTER
THE RETURNING COMMAND WOULD BE:

C:\>

If you get this, very good, continue with the steps below.

Now Type:

CD\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox

PRESS ENTER

THE RESULT SHOULD BE SOMETHING LIKE THIS:

C:\>CD\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox (Press ENTER)

C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox (<<<<< Result)


Now type "firefox".

wait for Firefox to launch now.
it doesn't matter if no internet is available.

Now on firefox, go to File > Open File

Double click "My Computer", and you should see your hard disc there, but don't double click on the hard disc. Instead, click once on the hard disc, RIGHT CLICK, and choose properties. AT THE BOTTOM, UNTICK, I REPEAT, UNTICK THE BOX SAYING "Compress this drive to save space etc....". NOW CLICK APPLY, WAIT,  AND I MEAN WAIT PATIENTLY OK? AFTER THAT CLICK ON "OK".

AFTER PRESSING OK, DO A QUICK LOOK AT YOUR DRIVE BY DOUBLE-CLICKING IT NOW. IF ANY FILES/FOLDERS ARE BLUE IN COLOUR INSTEAD OF BLACK, RIGHT-CLICK IT, CHOOSE PROPERTIES, CLICK ADVANCED BUTTON (Beside Read-Only Box and Archive Box), UNTICK, I REPEAT, UNTICK the 3RD BOX Which says "Compress contents to save disc space".

Click OK, Apply and close the folder/file properties.

Now close the box opened by firefox, close firefox, close command prompt AND AT THE BOTTOM RIGHT OF THE FIRST WINDOW WHICH POPS UP MENTIONED EARLIER, PRESS RESTART.

Your computer should be able to start properly now


----------



## TrainTrackHack

> Double click "My Computer", and you should see your hard disc there, but don't double click on the hard disc. Instead, click once on the hard disc, RIGHT CLICK, and choose properties. AT THE BOTTOM, UNTICK, I REPEAT, _UNTICK THE BOX SAYING "Compress this drive to save space etc...."._ NOW CLICK APPLY, WAIT, AND I MEAN WAIT PATIENTLY OK? AFTER THAT CLICK ON "OK".


That's the option for compressing the contents of a NTFS volume, but should have nothing to do with the boot loader.


----------



## tyttebøvs

bootmgr is a critical part of the booting process, and it must *not* be (NTFS) compressed, because there is no support for it that early in the process.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

Didn't realise it was even possible to compress bootmgr... so that indeed could be the problem?


----------



## tyttebøvs

I would say it _is_ the problem. You get that exact error message when you compress this file. The same goes for ntldr on earlier windows versions.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

Haha lolz at windows then  I wouldn't have thought it'd be this easy to mess up a windows installation. Goodness... 

@OP - it seems that you'll have to uncompress the bootmgr file, then. You'll probably have to enable showing hidden files & folders as well as showing system file, you'll find that in Folder Options (it's a tick in the second tab if I remember correctly), and then find the file. As to how to uncompress this file, see theitguy2's instructions:


> IF ANY FILES/FOLDERS ARE BLUE IN COLOUR INSTEAD OF BLACK, RIGHT-CLICK IT, CHOOSE PROPERTIES, CLICK ADVANCED BUTTON (Beside Read-Only Box and Archive Box), UNTICK, I REPEAT, UNTICK the 3RD BOX Which says "Compress contents to save disc space".


You don't have to do this to all compressed files (ones colored in blue), though, it's enough if you uncompress bootmgr. If you enabled showing hidden/system files&folders, a simple search should do it if you don't know where the file is located.


----------



## chibicitiberiu

I have never tried this console command, but i think it may work ('fixboot') (saw it in another thread)

Just use the windows (xp) installation disk, boot from it (press enter when displayed 'press any key to start setup') and wait until it loads. Press R at the welcome screen to do a system repair and wait until the console loads. Type "FIXBOOT" in the console, press OK and restart the pc after the FIXBOOT command finished the execution.


----------



## PC eye

For XP that would be the Fixboot and Fixmbr commands entered in at the recovery comsole. That will the boot sector information and mbr entries rewritten.

For Vista on the other hand the simple process of booting with the installation dvd upto the "Install Now" screen also sees the option for "Repair Tools". Vista now sees an automatic startup repair tool in the options list there.


----------



## tyttebøvs

Neither fixmbr nor fixboot will fix this problem, because it is neither a mbr nor a pbr problem.


----------



## PC eye

tyttebøvs said:


> Neither fixmbr nor fixboot will fix this problem, because it is neither a mbr nor a pbr problem.


 
You wouldn't be using the Fixboot or Fixmbr commands in Vista to start with. What bdfs05 has to do is simply boot up with the installation dvd until reaching the option for the repair tools on the same screen as the Install Now button is seen. That will correct the problem on the spot and simply prompt you to click a button to restart the system.


----------



## chetan

bdfs05 said:


> there is already a post about this but it only had like 2 replies and i didnt get anything out of it
> 
> every time i turn on my computer is says "bootmgr is compressed. press ctrl-alt-del to restart"
> 
> so i press ctrl-alt-del to restarted and the same thing happens
> i have no idea whats wrong
> 
> help?


BOOTMGR  is compressed.
What to do now please reply?


----------

